# Old Computer Question.



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

We recently got another computer but I was going to keep the old one with all the info I have stored in it. Problem is when I plug it up its on, but nothing on the monitor. The monitors on-off switch blinks like the computor part is off,but its not off its on. I can't turn it off. I can unplug it, but when I plug it back up its on.Is there anyway to turn it off with out being able to view the screen? The push button on the computer won't turn it off. Thanks Eddie


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

If your intent is simply to have the information in the old computer available, why not just mount the old hard drive in your new computer as drive D?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I wouldnt even MOUNT it, Just get a USB enclosure and use it as an exteranl, more than likley a new machine has way more disk space and you could just copy all the data to a save area on the new machine.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, but is there anyway to turn it off with out viewing screen or unplugging it. When I unplug it and plug it back up its on and the on-off button won't turn it off? Eddie


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

You have to hold the button in longer than you have to when you turn it on. Try holding it in for 30 seconds and then see what happens.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Have you tried the old Ctrl and Alt and Delete routine of pressing all three at the same time with three repetitions?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Excuse me for jumping in your thread, but could you USB a Win 98 machine onto a newer Win XP machine? Our old one won't finish booting up and I want to grab a few things from it before I trash can it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Ed Norman said:


> Excuse me for jumping in your thread, but could you USB a Win 98 machine onto a newer Win XP machine? Our old one won't finish booting up and I want to grab a few things from it before I trash can it.


USB it? You mean network with a USB cable, or mount the hard drive in a USB enclosure and access it with the WinXP machine?

You have full networking options with Win98, using either USB or an Ethernet card, so you could certainly get the info transferred that way.

USB interface hard drive enclosures are inexpensive, and that's also a good option. Here's one for about $12.

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=AP35OTB&cat=HDD


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

aaronwesley94 said:


> You have to hold the button in longer than you have to when you turn it on. Try holding it in for 30 seconds and then see what happens.


 That was it, :bow:Thanks and Thanks to all who replied :bow: Eddie


----------



## Superman (Jul 16, 2008)

Eddie, that's not normal operation. When you "hold the button down" what you're doing is forcing a shutdown. 
It's a bandaid fix for something else that's wrong, IMHO. 

If it's a software issue (Windows XP assumed) then you can check that easily enough by clicking on 

Start > Control Panel > Power Options

Then select the Advanced tab. In the section marked "Power buttons" at the bottom, it should provide you with a dropdown box. Select "Shut down" if it's not already selected. 
From there on out it should work. 

If you've been lightning zapped or fried in some other equally invigorating fashion then it's likely a hardware issue. 
My first step would be to check the on/off switch had the hold-it-down not worked, but it did so cross that off 

Second step would be to replace the motherboard, which controls the shutoff, power on buttons. 

Third step would be to replace the power supply. 

If you decide to do any of those just ask and I'll walk you through it with some pics.
Of course you can always just keep holding the button down too, but if there is something wrong with the motherboard you chance frying your cpu, ram, and/or pci cards as well in the future when it does finally hiccup.

Just my 3 cents


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks Superman, the problem is the monitor is not showing anything. If I unplug the monitor from the computer, a note comes on the monitor saying the monitor is fine or OK,but plug it back to the computer it goes back in the shutting down mode and the green light on the switch starts back blinking.I can't read anything to go by on the monitor. Thanks Eddie


----------



## Superman (Jul 16, 2008)

Eddie, 

The blinking light means that your computer isn't communicating with the monitor properly, again that's likely the motherboard which tells the monitor "Turn on", "Turn off", or "Go in Standby".


----------

